# I dropped my 3 week old baby!! HELP!!



## x_Kiirsty_x

I know, I'm such an idiot for doing it and feel so bad!!
I was laying on the sofa having "cuddle time" before I went to bed and Daddy took over. I knodded off and next thing I know babys on the floor crying!!
I can't believe it and hate myself so much!! I feel like he's going to hate me now and also my partner. Don't know what to do, just want to curl up and cry!! Has this happend to anyone else before and if so how was baby after?? was they ok!?!?!


----------



## kellgell06

Heya. Ive not done this before but dont panic. Im sure he'll be fine and he certainly wont hate you. Everyone makes mistakes. I caught my little boys head on our intercom as i was rushing out the door. 
Sorry i couldnt be much help.... Didnt want to read and run.


----------



## WW1

Oh hun - please don't be hard on yourself. It was an accident and you're probably exhauted :hugs:

Is he okay now? Keep a close eye on him and give your GP / NHS direct (if you're in the UK) a call if you've any concerns at all. 

I'm sure he'll be fine and it'll be far more of a shock to you than it was to him. He wont remember it and will still love you lots!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CatStorey

Oh hun, he won't hate you :hugs:

I dropped Chloe on her head once! Only from the sofa but still, I was soooo upset :cry:

But she doesn't hate me...I think :shrug: Naaah, he will still love you :flower: These things happen x


----------



## smokey

It quite a common thing to happen and so easy to do, dont beet yourself up it was an accident.
Just keep an eye on him but im sure hes fine, ill bet you where crying alot longer then he was.
As for hating you dont be silly he'll have forgotten all about it by the time hes stop crying and probably wondering what your making so much fuss over, plus you never have to tell him, do you realy think our parents told us about all the time they probably dropped us? :)
Calm yourself down, cheer up, give him a cuddle and go get some rest :)


----------



## Elveneye

You might want to keep an very close eye on your baby, seeing as he's so young. :nope:


These things happen to us all, I'm sure. I've managed to drop my wee daughter off the bed twice and once off the sofa.. First time it happened, she was around 5-6 months old and we were both napping on the same bed. I was stupid enough to think that it'd be okay to have her on the outer side of the bed because she couldn't turn at that point.. Mistake. She somehow managed to fall anyway, lucky there was a pile of clothes underneath so the landing was soft.. My shock was well bigger than hers as well, she got over it much quicker - and was totally fine.
Next time a similar situation, but this time she crawled over me as I was just about to fall asleep - didn't react quick enough. And bang, she fell. Again. That time she was about 7 months old.
And when she fell off the sofa.. Well, that was fairly recently, when she was around 9 months old. We were playing on the sofa, the usual tickling and giggling.. Just a bit unfortunate that she lost her balance and fell on her back just as I got distracted by the dog.

Hope your baby is okay! x


----------



## amandad192

smokey said:


> It quite a common thing to happen and so easy to do, dont beet yourself up it was an accident.
> Just keep an eye on him but im sure hes fine, ill bet you where crying alot longer then he was.
> As for hating you dont be silly he'll have forgotten all about it by the time hes stop crying and probably wondering what your making so much fuss over, plus you never have to tell him, *do you realy think our parents told us about all the time they probably dropped us? *
> Calm yourself down, cheer up, give him a cuddle and go get some rest :)

My dad dropped me when I was a baby. My grandad sat on my older sister.
Looking back it's funny. Doesn't stop me loving my dad ad defo doesn't stop my sister loving or missing our grandad!
OH has banned me from co-sleeping with Liam. He came to bed the other night and Liam had crawled to the other sid of the bed and was sat right near the edge playing..I was fast asleep!


----------



## iceylou

these things do happen hun, dont be upset with urself.

my son fell down the stairs when he was 2, we were upstairs with stair gate closed and phone rang so i ran down the stairs to get it never closed gate behind me, well he rolled down, it was slow motion to me, i couldnt get to him fast enough, he never cried just laughed and laughed. he thought it was a game!!! he doesnt hate me, he never remembered it


----------



## RJsMum

Believe it or not, you're not the first, nor will you be the last that this has happened to. It wasn't as though what you did was intentional, and I agree with others that you were probably exhausted. Heck, at 3 weeks I don't think I remembered my name by then...it was all such a blur.

When my DS was only 2 days old, I was still in hospital (after having a section) and we were due to go home the next day...except I nursed him that morning sometime around 4am, put him on my shoulder to wind him, and next thing I know 40 minutes had passed and I was woken by the sound of him crying as he was lying next to the bed on the floor!

I. Flipped. Out!

Thankfully he was quickly checked over and fine and to this day doesn't have a mark from that night. I was mortified that I let it happen, but considering how exhausted I was, it's no wonder that it happened.

Try not to beat yourself up. In a couple months you will look back and maybe be able to laugh a bit about it. But baby will be none the wiser.


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Thanks for all the replys. 
Yeah he only cried for a few seconds. Just fed him and he's fast asleep again, but will keep an eye on him. Can't believe I let it happen. Thought I had more sense than that. Really hate myself for it and I feel like such a crap mum!! :(


----------



## annawrigley

I fell down the stairs with Noah when he was 6 weeks old :nope: its awful isnt it. FOB decided to freak me out even more by telling me he had blood coming out of his ear so we went to A&E, he was completely fine just a little cut on the top of his ear, in fact i came out worse than him, i had bruises and scratches all up my back lol
it still makes me feel uneasy and guilty to think about it


----------



## LIZZY55

My grandma dropped me twice before I was six months old. Once onto a coffee table and another time she didn't fasten me in the push chair as she went down a few steps. My mum loves to remind her of this story. I'm perfectly fine!
I'm so clumsy, I'm always worried about dropping my daughter. It's quite a common thing but very scary


----------



## punk_pig

I think it must be a rite of passage or something as everyone I know has done it!! My mum dropped my brother on wooden floor when he was slippery from the bath - much higher than sofa - another colleague did the falling asleep breast feeding thing and the first she knew about it was waking to the ding sound as baby's head hit the telephone by the bed!


----------



## Zeri

Awww....I know just how you feel. The same thing happened to me when LO was about 7 weeks old. I was on the couch nursing her and nodded off (due to sleep deprivation) - next thing I know LO is on the tile floor crying!! The sound woke me up! I felt awful!! Thankfully she was ok. She's fallen quite a bit, unfortunately - I feel awful to say. She's rolled off the bed a couple times...:( Another time, she fell out of her carseat when DH was hoisting it up in the air - she wasn't strapped in properly. :( I felt like the worst mother in the world each time! 

The pedi told me that babies are pretty resilient, though...


----------



## halas

aww he wont hate you things like that happen to everyone just keep a close eye on him im sure he is fine if he only cried for a moment im sure it was more so because he got a fright.i have defiantly had some close calls worst was when my lo was 3 and a half months old i had just woken up and waked in the door oh had accidently locked the dog inside and she had peed on the floor at the door the phone rang and i had lo in my arms i went to get the phone and slipped in the pee and fell on lo natrually i sort of stopped myself from completly landing on her and squashing her i was distrught for about an hour she didnt actully cry but i still shudder thinkingabout the posibiltys


----------



## SAmummy

When Jed was one day old and we were still in the hospital the nurse came to hand him to me. He was all swaddled and he slipped out my hands ! :dohh: Thankfully the nurse caught him before he hit the ground. I felt like such an idiot especially since it's my 3rd baby and you would think I would know how to hold one by now ! :blush: Anyway at least you had fallen asleep .... I had no excuse :haha:


----------



## MattsMommy

Aww :awww: hun don't feel bad its happened to the best mom's.:hugs: I'm sure that he will be fine and will never remember it. Just think of it as another story to tell when he grows up.


----------



## AimeeM

I fell over in the kitchen with Nathan a few weeks back. I walked into the freezer door and fell over it and dropped Nathan from about half a metre. We took him to casualty and they said that if anything was going to happen it would happen within 24 hours. They also said babies are really 'bouncy' and tend not to get hurt as much as an adult would. Just watch out for sickness. Don't feel too bad, accidents happen xx


----------



## annawrigley

Thought I would come back to this thread as I woke up after dropping off this morning and Noah was on the floor :shock: ..... playing with his feet :roll: he didnt seem to have hurt himself at all! Thank god!


----------



## xpinkness87x

i havent dropped Oliver but i dropped his baby monitor on his head. 

And he has just started to sit unaided and i took my eye of him for 5 seconds turned round he was on the floor screaming. He was ok but he has a small bruise behind his ear... as they say babys bounce lol


----------



## kirstylm

ahh babe dont worry im sure hes ok, just keep an eye on him and lots of cuddles to make up for it.
my mum fell down the stairs with me when i was a baby and i had to have my sling up in plaster and was cot bound for weeks - i dont hate her! lol!
it was an accident so dont beat yourself up about it hun xx im sure he is fine, babies are pretty tough!


----------



## Aunty E

Did it twice when Mog was tiny - we're both fine. :hugs:


----------



## nada87

i left dd1 on the couch at 3 days olds while i went to the other side of the room to get some thing. i kept my eye on her the entire time so i saw her falling off the couch but didnt make it time to catch her. she fell head first and missed cracking her head on a wooden chair by about an inch. i felt like crap and considered giving her back to the hospital so she could be adopted by better parents.


----------



## IvyBaby

I know how you feel hun. Lexi fell from a table when she was 3.5 months old. I had gone to dentist and went to BF her in the empty room, I put her on the table afterwards and turned for a second to get the nappy when I heard this horrible thud and then the loudest screaming in the world. We both were crying, I was so shocked that I was almost frozen and did not know what to do. Thank God, she was fine and stopped crying after a minute or two. Then she slept peacefully for some time and awoke all smiley and happy, but I cannot erase those moments from my memory. 

Sure, these things happen and usually babies come out of these accidents without a scratch, but moms will always blame themselves. It cannot be helped. I don't want to think what could have happened, but I am trying to count my blessings and be glad that she is healthy and happy! On the bright side I am much more careful with her now, so I had my lesson. Hugs!


----------



## bubbles123

I dropped LO at about 5 weeks old, only a foot or so onto his changing mat at 3am when I was absolutely exhausted. He slid off the sofa the other day too but thankfully I caught him before he hit the floor. These things happen. He's fine and doesn't seem to hold it against me! I felt awful though and won't be putting him on the sofa any more. You have to have eyes in the back of your head!


----------



## maybebaby3

u r not a crap mum, these things happen.


----------



## MandaAnda

We've always co-slept. When Jack was about three months old (and had just started pushing against things to try to move himself around and turn), he fell off the bed at 2am. I woke to a thud and him screaming. He quietened down as soon as I scooped him up, and he laid his head down on my shoulder to go back to sleep. The children's nurse in me kicked in, and I checked to make sure he wasn't losing consciousness but was just going back to sleep (he would've stayed awake if I'd kept him up, but he barely wakes at night more than to make a noise for booby), checked his pupils to make sure they were equal and reactive to light and knew he hadn't been sick. I did find a cut on the left side of his scalp, but that healed nicely. He's the happiest, smiliest baby ever, so it didn't affect him at all. I didn't sleep well the rest of the night though, and I felt nauseated and had a bad tummy until the next morning. I still let him sleep on the outside when I feed from that breast, but I always make sure my arm is around him now.


----------



## aob1013

Oh hun don't worry yourself. As you said, he cried for a few seconds, you fed him and he was back to sleep! You won't be the last person this happens to don't worry. I scratched Leni on the head the other day and i felt bad for ages and ages, they get over it in a second! Don't beat yourself up, you have enough on your plate with a newborn xx


----------



## Pato

Oh hun...he won't hate you. Just keep an eye on him to make sure he's doing his normal stuff.

My DD feel off the bed last week and I almost had a heart attack. She cried only for a few seconds, the time it took me to scoop her up off the floor and then she was fine and back to playing and laughing.


----------



## Claire788

Yup, my LO rolled off the sofa at 3 weeks too! I was in bits! he was perfectly fine tho! :) xxx


----------

